# Aquarium insignia, Anchor????



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

can anyone tell me what company built my aquarium? The insigna is an anchor. I need a new fram for it and dont know who the manufacturer is?

If you know who made it and happen to know their website id appreciate it.

Ryan


----------



## mudpup (Jun 4, 2010)

i have know idea what the name is. i did a patch on one 2 years ago i can tell you this it was made in Canada or Seattle and they have been out of business for at least 10 years.


----------



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks but i know they werent out of buisness 10 years ago,i was in an aquarium shop today and he had one made 2 years ago with the same insignia, he told me the name but i cant remember what it was, I think proaquatics is what he said. the reason i dont call him and ask is because he is looking for frames for it for me and i wanted to see what they went for online behind his back LOL

Another aquarium shop told me it was All Glass Aquariums, which when i goto their website it sends me to another site.


----------



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually i found a thread on another website with the same question on there, and someone replied with perfecto which is what i was told earlier today


----------

